# Hunting Kit for Men



## Bugly (26 January 2009)

I need some help: a male friend of mine has got back into riding and decided to bite the bullet and fulfil a dream of going hunting- I'm helping him with this little mission and I'm taking him out for his first day in February.  

I need to get him kitted out but need some help of Gentleman's attire (as a female I have never thought about it!)

JACKETo you think we should get a black wool jacket rather than a tweed? (I was thinking that he'll need a tweed for Autumn cubbing and could get away with it for winter meets which would save money) or take the plunge and get both?

BOOTS: Should men get red topped boots or do you look stupid wearing them unless you are something of a 'pro' or hunt servant?

STOCKS/TIES: which one?

Anything else we should need? this is fab as I'm a shopa holic and there is nothing better than spending someone else's money!

Thanks


----------



## Springs (26 January 2009)

Hi on the jackets I ended up getting both in the end, started off with a Tweed to start with and then ended up with a black one.

Keep the boots plain black, the red topped indicates a master or servent of the hunt. black are also cheaper and eaiser to get hold off.


----------



## k9h (26 January 2009)

Either jacket will be fine ie black or tweed. With blak jacket he needs a white stock, tweed jacket coloured stock or shirt &amp; tie. Boots should be black, topped boots are to be worn with a scarlet coat (which are staff, masters &amp; men members that have been awarded their hunt colours to wear scarlet, never with a black or tweed coat.


----------



## Bugly (26 January 2009)

super thank guys: we are off to hit the shops!


----------



## combat_claire (26 January 2009)

Don't forget to purchase a nice warm hunt shirt if he is going for an option that needs a stock, a stock pin and a hunting whip.


----------



## boneo (27 January 2009)

Sorry to correct you, but mahogany topped boots may be worn with a black coat, I hunted for over 40 years, in both black, and pink, wearing out several pairs of boots in the process! Admittedly black boots are probably easier to find, as they are not strictly hunting boots, which should be made of reversed hide, so that any scratches can be 'boned'out, the black boots commonly sold are made in a different way, the smooth side out. A good pair of second-hand boots are the best bet, especially if they have trees, easier to clean!


----------



## combat_claire (28 January 2009)

I was always taught that it was mahogany top boots with a red coat, unless you were wearing a black coat and a hunting topper.


----------



## boneo (28 January 2009)

Very true, I would suggest that, if a person is just starting to hunt, the initial cost of correct dress will be daunting, so a word with the Hunt Secretary to ask if the Master would object to a 'first season' in Rat Catcher would be acceptable.  I would think the answer would usually be; no problem. It is all a matter of etiquette, there is lots of good second-hand clothing about at a fraction of new, and often much better quality, try a hunting tailor, or again, seek advice from the Hunt Secretary, they can quite often help.


----------



## combat_claire (28 January 2009)

It's a pity Uppingham Dress Agency ceased their hunting kit department, I can remember being taken their as a kid to get 'new' jodhpurs and being fascinated by the ranks of hunting boots lined up in the corridor. 

It can be worth a phone call or trip to Calcutts at Sutton Scotney in Hampshire, they have a large second hand department. It all depends what size you are looking for. 

I'm glad I don't need all this expense to ride my steed onto the hunting field! All I needed was a cycle helmet!


----------

